# Would you trade Roy for CP3 straight up?



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Would you? This is a VERY hard choice for me. I LOVE Roy, but DAMN!!!!! CP3 is better.

What would you do?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I voted no, not because I don't think that Roy is obviously better, I just would rather have Roy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Why is this even a question? I rest my case on facts I stated yesterday.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone who answers anything but yes is a pure homer who doesn't really know anything about basketball.

editors note. I was simply poking some fun at Hap with that response. 


But the answer should be a resounding yes


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, Yes and Yes.


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Why is this even a question? I rest my case on facts I stated yesterday.


Oh I am terribly sorry that I may have missed a post that you wrote. You being of all importance to this forum. My apologies. I should make sure and read EVERY SINGLE post you make.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Anyone who answers anything but yes is a pure homer who doesn't really know anything about basketball.
> 
> editors note. I was simply poking some fun at Hap with that response.
> 
> ...


MM -- Assume Oden is healthy at the beginning of the year and is doing better than expected. Would you trade Oden for CP3?


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

nope. never.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Not me.

Chris is better, by a good amount. But Chris is only effective with the ball ALL the time.

We would have Outlaw, Rudy, Aldridge and Oden, they need shots, but Paul dominates the ball, and must to be effective, which is fine, but our team isn't built like that.

I just do not think that there is a better player for our team's perimeter than Brandon Roy.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> Not me.
> 
> Chris is better, by a good amount. But Chris is only effective with the ball ALL the time.
> 
> ...


Good points...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome back, bro. Long time man!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Zybot said:


> MM -- Assume Oden is healthy at the beginning of the year and is doing better than expected. Would you trade Oden for CP3?


No, not at all.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I decline to vote on the grounds that I might incriminate myself.




MrJayremmie said:


> Not me.
> 
> Chris is better, by a good amount. But Chris is only effective with the ball ALL the time.
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree; CP3 is a masterful distributor who excels at finding the open man and running the pick and roll with Tyson Chandler and David West, and Stojo ... I don't want to sell Roy short, because I think he is also excellent as a distributor and play-maker, but CP3 has made average to good players on his team look good to great.

Having said that my heart says no, just because I love B-Roy's game, attitude, leadership, and ability to take over late in games, but my head recognizes that CP3 is a once in a generation PG.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

I absolutely love Roy, but assuming that KP can get Rudy over here to play the SG spot, I think you'd have to make this trade.

Fortunately, it's never going to be on the table so we don't have to stew about it.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

nikolokolus said:


> I have to respectfully disagree; CP3 is a masterful distributor who excels at finding the open man and running the pick and roll with Tyson Chandler and David West, and Stojo ... I don't want to sell Roy short, because I think he is also excellent as a distributor and play-maker, but CP3 has made average to good players on his team look good to great.
> 
> Having said that my heart says no, just because I love B-Roy's game, attitude, leadership, and ability to take over late in games, but my head recognizes that CP3 is a once in a generation PG.


actually, I think the guy has a point, even though I initially voted for trading Roy. 

Steve Nash went from "pretty good PG with no defense" on the Mavericks, to "two time NBA MVP." how? the Mavs were a team that thrived on isolations and exploiting mismatches. sure it could run, but it wasn't necessarily the most effective when Nash had the ball in his hands. the Mavs actually improved when they went to inferior PG's like Devin Harris and Jason Terry because they don't need the ball to be effective. 

on the Suns, Nash could dominate the ball and just give it to Marion, Amare, Joe Johnson, Quentin Richardson or whomever to finish. even Amare, who is an incredible scorer, rarely has the ball for more than a second or two. he's more a beneficiary of the offense than the focus. 

the current Hornets are much more similar to the Suns. Chris Paul creates scoring opportunities that turn lesser known players like West and Chandler into offensive forces. he's revived Peja, a guy the NBA had left for dead. 

but I suspect that the triumvirate of Aldridge, Oden and McMillan will dictate that our team focuses much more on isolations and creating mismatches. just like Dallas. Chris Paul would look really good in such an offense, but not as good he does with the Hornets. he'd be Steve Nash on the Mavs. 

Brandon Roy, on the other hand, seems tailor-made for exploiting lanes created by Oden/Aldridge mismatches. (think Ginobili or Parker with Duncan. or the young Kobe Bryant with Shaq.) 

Steve Nash is a far superior PG to Devin Harris or Jason Terry. Chris Paul is a superior player to Brandon Roy. but when you look at how the pieces fit, Brandon Roy makes more sense for our team. 

one last thought: recent history seems to show that isolation/mismatch offense is more effective in winning championships than point guard super-creators. despite being among the very best ever, Steve Nash, Jason Kidd and John Stockton were all stymied in winning the ultimate prize.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys don't have to worry about it.You don't even have what it'd take to make the Hornets consider trading CP.You guys do realize that you're talking about a consensus top five player in the NBA?No that's not talking about Roy.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Diable said:


> You guys don't have to worry about it.You don't even have what it'd take to make the Hornets consider trading CP.You guys do realize that you're talking about a consensus top five player in the NBA?No that's not talking about Roy.


I think it's pretty obvious the whole exercise was a hypothetical, since neither player is leaving their respective team -- minus an act of God. ... thanks for the heads up that Roy isn't better than CP3, we homers over here had no idea.:callme:


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

I said YES, but the thing about Roy and Portland is that he
represents the type of SUPER-HUMBLE, HIGH CHARACTER that we've needed to
creep out of the Jail Blazer era. Roy's impact goes way beyond the
basketball court, especially for us.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Diable said:


> You guys don't have to worry about it.You don't even have what it'd take to make the Hornets consider trading CP.You guys do realize that you're talking about a consensus top five player in the NBA?No that's not talking about Roy.





I realize that. I love Roy, and every team in the league would love to have him. That being said they would all like to have CP3 more. Ask KP off the record and he would say the same thing I imagine


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

The Blazers are built perfectly. CP3 may be better but I'd rather have Roy just because.

Also, let's see how much Roy improves from year two to year three. Paul improved immensely from his second to third year.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Who the hell wouldn't want CP3 over Roy? The only thing Roy brings more to the table than CP3 is rebounding and clutch shooting. CP3 is much better than Roy at every other phase of the game.


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

I voted no, for the following reasons:

One, Roy is a perfect for the organization at this time. We needed someone who Portland could really get behind. Roy came in and made caring about the Blazers feel good again. I would say that alone would make Roy irreplacable. If we had started with CP3, then he would be the one I would feel was irreplacable.

Two, Roy is not that much behind CP3 in talent or leadership. He is behind, but not miles behind. Couple this with number one above, and I don't think a trade makes sense.

Three, and this will sound a bit odd, but I really think New Orleans needs a guy like CP3 far more then Portland does. Not the team, but the city itself. New Orleans has gotten stomped by life in the last few years. From what I have read, the Hornets have been instrumental in giving the city some sort of hope. CP3 is a HUGE part of that. He is really trying to make New Orleans a better place. Since I don't believe that life is all about basketball, I would prefer CP3 stay in New Orleans. Besides, I think that Portland with Oden, Roy and Aldridge are going to win titles with or without him. Similar to number one, I think Roy would have had a similar effect if he had been drafted by New Orleans. I just don't think either city should have to start over again at this time.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

World B. Free said:


> Would you? This is a VERY hard choice for me. I LOVE Roy, but DAMN!!!!! CP3 is better.
> 
> What would you do?


Paul is a better player now than Roy is. Roy squeaked onto the All-Star team. Paul is an MVP candidate.

Yet, is younger.

Paul has displayed more drive, stronger motor and more desire to dominate.

Paul plays a position that is harder to fill with quality.

Moot question. Roy wouldn't be anywhere near enough to snag Paul.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nope....CP3 is better now, but not by much and I still think Roy is improving, plus he can play both guard positions.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Nope....CP3 is better now, but not by much and I still think Roy is improving, plus he can play both guard positions.




Actually he's better by a lot. He's also younger than Brandon Roy is by a year.


ppg - Paul by 2 pts
rpg - Roy barely
apg - Paul by double
spg - Paul by almost 3 times
FG% - Paul by almost a 1/2 a % point
FT% - Paul by almost 10 % points
3PT% - Paul barely

and Roy also plays more......barely again


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Stats do not show what Roy means to our team. His leadership, clutch shooting and IQ along with how he plays the game (drives and gets fouled all the time, takes on the best off. player at crucial times, plays PG at crucial times, creating for others even if he doesn't get the assist) are just awesome.

Again, i don't think anyone is saying Roy is better, but he very well might be a better fit for the Blazers. I'd take Roy right now, he is our franchise player, imo. They face of our franchise.

He works great wiht LMA and is great friends with Oden.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

damnit

i was thinking like right now would i try...i said no

but if they proposed to us...yes i would


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

The homerism level of this thread is why Portland fans sometimes have a sullied rep on this site.

If you don't KNOW how good Paul is, then don't offer your opinion, lest you look a fool. If you really think Roy is better, you need to get out more. No, really.

There is not one GM in the NBA who would trade Paul for Roy.

I would bet good money (not American dollars) that Brandon Roy himself would tell you that Chris Paul is a better player than he is. Roy seems to be a pretty grounded fello. Unlike many Blazer fans.

Is Brandon improving? Yes. But Paul is too. Since Paul is younger, already a fair bit better than Roy and still improving himself, on what basis could a sensible prediction be made that Roy will continue to improve while Paul will not?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> Not me.
> 
> Chris is better, by a good amount. *But Chris is only effective with the ball ALL the time.
> *
> ...


lol...so averaging 20 points *and 11.5 assists* means he is only effective with the ball in his hands?!? That makes no sense. I mean unless you want your team doing a bunch of 1v1 plays ala Denver what are you trying to say?You saw Chandler blossom with Paul. What do you think he would do with Oden!

Clean up on aisle homerism


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> lol...so averaging 20 points *and 11.5 assists means he is only effective with the ball in his hands?!? That makes no sense. I mean unless you want your team doing a bunch of 1v1 plays ala Denver what are you trying to say?You saw Chandler blossom with Paul. What do you think he would do with Oden!
> 
> Clean up on aisle homerism*


*

What are you talking about? HOw does any of that have to do with him being effective with the ball?

Paul is really good, the best PG in the NBA, but with Oden and LMA, i'd rather have Roy. Simple as that.

IDK how Paul would work with our team. I know that Roy is awesome with our team. He is the face of our franchise. Nobody is saying that Roy is better bud.

Read my post that is 3 up. Thanks.




lol...so averaging 20 points and 11.5 assists means he is only effective with the ball in his hands?!? That makes no sense

Click to expand...

Wait, do you think i'm saying that he is a ball hog? Chris Paul is a creater, and his teams offense is mainly just Chris dribble it up and then beat his guy off the dribble, or get a pick or something and get to the basket and create for himself or someone else.

He is most effective like that. That is all i'm saying. Being effective with the ball isn't a bad thing, and it certainly has no "homerism" added.

I don't think he would be that graet if someone else had the ball and he was comin' off picks and shooting, or working from inside out, its not his style. Roy can work like that.*


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Not me.
> 
> Chris is better, by a good amount. But Chris is *only effective with the ball ALL the time.*


I responded to this same statement yesterday because it seems so ridiculous. I didn't get a clarification but you're back again reposting it. 

If I'm understanding your point, I don't think it holds any water. CP draws defenders when he is off the ball because he has a money jumper. He defends well (league's leader in steals), he rebounds well (for a PG)... all without the ball in his hands. 

Of course he doesn't get assists or points without it, but no one does. Perhaps you missed it when Brandon and CP were alternating who'd go in the All-Star game, but they were able to create open looks for both themselves and each other at will. Yes he's got the ball in his hands most of the time in NO, but I'd put that mostly on the coach's decision on what sort of offense he thinks best suits his personell... with MoPete and Peja on his wings, I'd keep the ball in Chris's hands too. It certainly isn't because Paul can't play any other style.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> He defends well (league's leader in steals),


Steals mean nothing. Iverson and Anthony are among the lead leaders also. CP is quite small and can get posted up prety damn easy.



> he rebounds well (for a PG)...


As does Roy. I think Roy actually rebounds better.

I don't see Paul being effective playing an inside out game at all. I don't see our team maximizing our talent With CP running the show as much as Brandon. Brandon also guards the teams best off. player at crucial times, and he doesn't get near as many assists as he should because he creates and then we swing for an open shooter.

Again, i'm not saying who is better or who isn't, i'm just saying I would take Brandon for our team. Simple as that. This is about would you do the trade, not about who is better.

Like somebody said, if you think Roy is a better player than Paul, you seriously need to actualyl watch the game, and put your homerism aside.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

this makes me sick how disloyal our fans are about this. 27 people said yes? wow you guys really are awful.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^They are just being honest, bro. Loyalty aside, this was just a question. Its not like its really going to happen.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

^^^ lol wow thanks... i thought i was actually gonna happen. the comment still stands that I am sickened.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Right now Paul is averaging 9.48 assists per game for his career.If he continues on his current pace he'll pass Oscar Robertson for the third all time in assists per game...the third game of next season.If he has another season like this one he'll be averaging over 10 assists per game for his career at the end of next season.This season he had 925 assists(the 17th highest total in NBA history) while the Hornets were 26th in pace.He either scored or assisted on over 52% of the Hornets field goals this season.Against those 925 assists he had 201 turnovers.Tell us what brandon roy has done to merit comparison beyond wearing the right color jersey.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> the Mavs were a team that thrived on isolations and exploiting mismatches. sure it could run, but it wasn't necessarily the most effective when Nash had the ball in his hands. the Mavs actually improved when they went to inferior PG's like Devin Harris and Jason Terry because they don't need the ball to be effective.


I'd put the Mavs improved play post Nash mostly on the development of Josh Howard from a rookie in Nash's last Mavs year to an All-Star and trading for Dampier giving them a legit 5. Dampier may not be upper eschelon, but he's a big step up from Bradley or Raef. They changed coaches from free wheeling Nellie to uber tight avery. The only real constant from that past era to now is Dirk... lots has changed in Big D besides Terry for Nash.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Right now Paul is averaging 9.48 assists per game for his career.If he continues on his current pace he'll pass Oscar Robertson for the third all time in assists per game...the third game of next season.If he has another season like this one he'll be averaging over 10 assists per game for his career at the end of next season.This season he had 925 assists(the 17th highest total in NBA history) while the Hornets were 26th in pace.He either scored or assisted on over 52% of the Hornets field goals this season.Against those 925 assists he had 201 turnovers.Tell us what brandon roy has done to merit comparison beyond wearing the right color jersey.


What are you trying to prove? Who is better? Thats not what this is about dude.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Imagine Chris Paul in the lineup with Rudy Fernandez next year:

Greg Oden
Lamarcus Aldridge
Travis Outlaw
Rudy Fernandez
Chris Paul

Yeah ...thats a championship caliber lineup.

Looking the results from the poll, we have at least 11 Blazer homers. My Blazers loyalty does not trump my basketball knowledge.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

^I think i'd rather have Webster or Jones at the 3 though. Putting shooters around Paul would be awesome, imo.

Give him a post game, and then shooters around him to create and kick out to.

Thats a sexy line-up. I must say.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Steals mean nothing. Iverson and Anthony are among the lead leaders also. CP is quite small and can get posted up prety damn easy.


I've watched quite a few Hornets games and this simply doesn't happen. Sorry. Maybe thats because the guy is so strong and smart? And steals do mean something, they give your team additional scoring opportunities... thats why they keep the tallies.



> As does Roy. I think Roy actually rebounds better.


but dude does rebound well for a point guard. Thats a fact. Saying he doesn't do this effectively (which falls under your blanket statement of ONLY effective with the ball in his hands) is flat wrong.



> I don't see Paul being effective playing an inside out game at all. I don't see our team maximizing our talent With CP running the show as much as Brandon. Brandon also guards the teams best off. player at crucial times, and he doesn't get near as many assists as he should because he creates and then we swing for an open shooter.
> 
> Again, i'm not saying who is better or who isn't, i'm just saying I would take Brandon for our team. Simple as that. This is about would you do the trade, not about who is better.


yeah I understand that and I'm sure I didn't express any confusion on the matter. I still don't know where you're coming from with the CP not "being effective playing an inside out game at all" because dude can shoot from deep and has the length and quickness to make any pass. 

Maybe we're watching different games, but having watched him hundreds of times I'm pretty darned sure Chris Paul would thrive in most any offense because dude is that talented. 

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

STOMP, I get what you are saying, and you make a great point.

What i mean is if Paul isn't doing what he does in New Orleans, dribble it up, get a pick or beat his man to the rim, get fouled or make a shot or just great for an open jumper, if he isn't doing that, i don't see him as better than Brandon Roy.

Even with Paul, i believe McMillan would work through LMA or Oden.

Which is why i stick with Roy for us, since we know what he brings. We know about his leadership and IQ, and him personally taking on the best off. player when needed, and him being clutch, and him taking over the PG position when needed. We know that everybody from the players, to the management to the fans love Roy. We know that he has great chemistry with the team, and that he is our leader on and off the court, setting a great example.

Of course Paul would work well here, and you are right that he would thrive anywhere, but for myself, i wouldn't take Paul over Roy in Portland. That is as simple as i can put it.

Take that as you want. I have not and will not say Roy is better. I would not take Roy over Paul if we were building a team from scratch. I gave my opinion on the matter.

You don't have to agree *shrug*



> Sorry


No need to apologize.



> And steals do mean something... thats why they keep the tallies.


Steals is a stat that is taken wrongly. There are a lot of average and poor defenders who get steals simply because they know how to anticipate and play passing lanes. Being top in steals is more a credit to his quickness than his ability to defend.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

YES. its a no brainer. i love the TEAM , imo this will make the team better. we're often rudderless with this current pg combination - we have no general, cp3 would work this team around the court and make them better. i dig ROY but cp3 is just on a different level (at the moment).


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Paul big-time. Paul does everything that Roy does, including leadership and has all the intangibles, plus he is a better player. On top of that, I think he would be at least as good of a fit with the Blazers as Roy is. The biggest problem with the Blazers right now is the PG spot, and we have Rudy coming over next year who looks like he could also be a star SG. Just look at this line up, it would smash the competition. 

PG: Chris Paul
SG: Rudy Fernandez
SF: Travis Outlaw
PF: LaMarcus Aldridge
C: Greg Oden

drool.

This is not a knock on Roy, it's just that Paul is a top 5 player in the NBA and Roy is not. Our team is well constructed right now except for the PG spot, and I do think that the Blazers have the players mostly in place to make a championship run in a couple years. But with Paul, the team would be even better. 

But it really does not matter since there is no way that Paul would be offered for Roy.




There are very few, less than 5 players in the NBA that I would trade for Roy, but Paul is one of them.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

STOMP said:


> I'd put the Mavs improved play post Nash mostly on the development of Josh Howard from a rookie in Nash's last Mavs year to an All-Star and trading for Dampier giving them a legit 5. Dampier may not be upper eschelon, but he's a big step up from Bradley or Raef. They changed coaches from free wheeling Nellie to uber tight avery. The only real constant from that past era to now is Dirk... lots has changed in Big D besides Terry for Nash.
> 
> STOMP


that's all true, but do you really think Nash was ever going to look like one of the greatest point guards of all time in Dallas? I just don't see it. he looked good there, but he never looked *that *good. everybody thought he had completely plateaued by his final two seasons in Dallas. 

Nash is in the perfect system for his skill set now. nearly every possession runs through him, to the point where the Suns just fall apart when he's not in the lineup. 

similarly, I think Paul is in the perfect position to succeed with his current team, and that's one of the reasons he looks so good. that team runs, Chandler can finish, and everybody can hit a jump shot that Paul creates for them. it's really not that much different from Phoenix ball, albeit a little slower and with a little better defense. 

sticking Paul on a team like ours would be like taking Steve Nash off the Suns and plopping him back into Dallas. they'd be very good, but I really don't think they'd be much better than they are now. 

with dominant post scorers, the best complement is a dominant shooter/slasher. Shaq/Kobe. Shaq/Wade. Duncan/Ginobili/Parker. Hakeem/Drexler. sounds a lot like Oden/Roy or Oden/Aldridge/Roy to me. 

Malone/Stockton and Stoudemire/Nash sound a lot like Oden/Paul or Oden/Aldridge/Paul. pretty darned good, but belonging to teams that aren't quite as good as you'd think they'd be, given their talent level.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> this makes me sick how disloyal our fans are about this. 27 people said yes? wow you guys really are awful.


So wanting to improve your team is disloyal these days? :thinking2:


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

I would definitely do it. Paul can easily get Aldridge the midrange looks that have made David West such a threat, the majority of his assists are to 3 point shooters (the Blazers don't quite have a deadeye like Peja, but Jones and Outlaw are decent enough), and he could get Oden easy points through lobs and easy dunks which would easy his transition to the NBA (Oden has enough at this point where he could probably replicate what Chandler is doing at the very _ least _. He'd probably be able to get the same kind of percentages at a much higher volume as he progresses). Not to mention that Paul himself is a bigger scoring threat than Roy.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> that's all true, but do you really think Nash was ever going to look like one of the greatest point guards of all time in Dallas? I just don't see it.


I agree with this, but thats not what I responded to.



> Nash is in the perfect system for his skill set now. nearly every possession runs through him, to the point where the Suns just fall apart when he's not in the lineup.
> 
> similarly, I think Paul is in the perfect position to succeed with his current team, and that's one of the reasons he looks so good. that team runs, Chandler can finish, and everybody can hit a jump shot that Paul creates for them. it's really not that much different from Phoenix ball, albeit a little slower and with a little better defense.
> 
> sticking Paul on a team like ours would be like taking Steve Nash off the Suns and plopping him back into Dallas. they'd be very good, but I really don't think they'd be much better than they are now.


Dallas still doesn't have a low post threat. Portland would have that in spades. Portland also looks to have some pretty great spot up options. I'm sure Paul would be amazing with this Portland lineup


> with dominant post scorers, the best complement is a dominant shooter/slasher. Shaq/Kobe. Shaq/Wade. Duncan/Ginobili/Parker. Hakeem/Drexler. sounds a lot like Oden/Roy or Oden/Aldridge/Roy to me.


don't you think that CP is pretty great at taking it to the hole/slashing? Without question I'd project Oden/LA/Paul > Oden/LA/Roy... and even moreso when you factor in that Rudy looks to be here next year.

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that is the wild-card for me.

Rudy. I would love to see him play at least until the trade deadline. (of course this trade isn't going to happen, but i'm just sayin..) and then go from there.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Let's just wait and see how much better Roy gets. Paul could also get better I guess, although it's pretty hard to be any better.

Both are the leaders of their team.
Both make their teammates better.
Both are clutch(I'm assuming Paul is clutch, we know Roy is)
Both are unselfish 
Both have winning attitudes
Both will be all stars for years to come.

Paul may end up being the better player, but I couldn't be any happier with someone than Roy.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HAY GUYS! I wouldn't trade Brandon Roy for a prime Michael Jordan. Sure, Jordan might be SLIGHTLY better...

...but ROY JUST FITS THIS TEAM SO WELL, MAN! OMG, HE JUST FITS SO WELL!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^somebody gets it


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I'd take him over Deron Williams as well. Chris Paul too.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> HAY GUYS! I wouldn't trade Brandon Roy for a prime Michael Jordan. Sure, Jordan might be SLIGHTLY better...
> 
> ...but ROY JUST FITS THIS TEAM SO WELL, MAN! OMG, HE JUST FITS SO WELL!


Please don't ever compare Chris Paul to Michael Jordan. Thanks.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> Please don't ever compare Chris Paul to Michael Jordan. Thanks.


Doesn't matter the player, no one on this planet fits the Trail Blazers better than Brandon Roy. NO ONE! 

He's just such a great FIT! I can't imagine anyone in the league FITTING like Roy FITS! He's the FITTIEST player in the NBA! He's just so FITTY! He leads the league in FITTINESS PER GAME!


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

You compared Chris Paul to MJ.

Lol.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Good one! :greatjob:

*sigh* way to ruin a thread that actually had good discussion going on.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Doesn't matter the player, no one on this planet fits the Trail Blazers better than Brandon Roy. NO ONE!
> 
> He's just such a great FIT! I can't imagine anyone in the league FITTING like Roy FITS! He's the FITTIEST player in the NBA! He's just so FITTY! He leads the league in FITTINESS PER GAME!


I actually get it Rawse......just so you know we aren't all the same here. 



Yes, Roy fits. Yes I'd trade him for about 20 players in the league right now


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

You get unintelligent posts?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Dig that ditch RoyToy


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

RoyToy said:


> You get unintelligent posts?


It's not an unintelligent post at all. 


He's making fun of some of you


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> So wanting to improve your team is disloyal these days? :thinking2:


no. shoving brandon aside is disloyal. there is something more important than just stats. brandon is a human being too. most people just look at it like a video game roster..this is real life. he means so much to the city of Portland...or so I thought...


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Yes it is an unintelligent post. Maybe if he tried to state his case it wouldn't have been. Instead he came off as an idiot.

The fact that some you people act like there's no argument to keep Roy over Paul is ridiculous. You don't know how good Roy will be. He's still improving.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^(to maxamillion)lol..wow. Disloyal? You do know that the NBA is a business with contracts and such right? You do know that 99% contracts are paid in full right? I'm sure Roy was devastated when he was traded on draft day. We are talking about a hypothetical trade, not a hypothetical stabbing


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Two points to consider:

1. Go back to the year before Chris Paul came to the Hornets. Look at who their PG was. Look at his numbers. Pretty impressive, huh? Think he's really that good?

2. Okay, so maybe Paul really IS that good (although obviously this is a system that rewards PGs). Can't we get some loyalty here? Which Blazers team do you think most fondly of: the Drexler team, where all but Buck were drafted by/first came to prominence with the Blazers, or the 'Sheed team, where the major players (apart from the Mighty Sabas) starred, or looked on the way to stardom, elsewhere first? I think it's clear that it's better to "grow your own" than to poach others'. So if it's close, stick with Brandon, because he's ours and has been nobody else's.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Doesn't matter the player, no one on this planet fits the Trail Blazers better than Brandon Roy. NO ONE!
> 
> He's just such a great FIT! I can't imagine anyone in the league FITTING like Roy FITS! He's the FITTIEST player in the NBA! He's just so FITTY! He leads the league in FITTINESS PER GAME!


I am so glad you could be amused by this thread.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> ^(to maxamillion)lol..wow. Disloyal? You do know that the NBA is a business with contracts and such right? You do know that 99% contracts are paid in full right? I'm sure Roy was devastated when he was traded on draft day. We are talking about a hypothetical trade, not a hypothetical stabbing


Pretty much what I was gonna say. You yourself made a thread about Vince Carter being traded, does that make you a disloyal Carter fan? Is Vince at home crying right now in response to some made up internet trade?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> no. shoving brandon aside is disloyal. there is something more important than just stats. brandon is a human being too. most people just look at it like a video game roster..this is real life. he means so much to the city of Portland...or so I thought...


that's the blazers fan base for you on this website..never satisfied and somewhat disloyal...we could have had kobe for oden and zach and we'd prolly have a great shot to win it all, but i would rather go my life without seeing a blazers title than winning one with kobe. Personally, I would rather win with guys we drafted and keep them around for a long time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> Yes it is an unintelligent post. Maybe if he tried to state his case it wouldn't have been. Instead he came off as an idiot.
> 
> The fact that some you people act like there's no argument to keep Roy over Paul is ridiculous. You don't know how good Roy will be. He's still improving.


Obviously you dont know how to use sarcasm to make a point...

Oh and you make total sense.

Lets NOT get arguably the greatest PG in the game because we dont know how good Roy will be..
Paul is already the greatest at his position so he has already reached his ceiling, Roy is not as good but MIGHT be someday so thats why we should keep him. Nevermind Paul is younger, nevermind that this is his first great season and actually CAN improve. 

Besides fandom there is not one remotely valid point on why POR wouldnt do this trade...Nevermind the fact that it is extremley lopsided in POR favor that it would never be offered to them.

I Love Lamp!
I Love Roy!
<a href="http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/Caribloo/Funny/?action=view&current=lamp1.gif" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h267/Caribloo/Funny/lamp1.gif" border="0" alt="I Love Lamp"></a>


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

meru said:


> Two points to consider:
> 
> 1. Go back to the year before Chris Paul came to the Hornets. Look at who their PG was. Look at his numbers. Pretty impressive, huh? Think he's really that good?
> 
> 2. Okay, so maybe Paul really IS that good (although obviously this is a system that rewards PGs). Can't we get some loyalty here? Which Blazers team do you think most fondly of: the Drexler team, where all but Buck were drafted by/first came to prominence with the Blazers, or the 'Sheed team, where the major players (apart from the Mighty Sabas) starred, or looked on the way to stardom, elsewhere first? I think it's clear that it's better to "grow your own" than to poach others'. So if it's close, stick with Brandon, because he's ours and has been nobody else's.



You do realize that we have Roy because we traded Randy Foye and before that we traded Telfair and Theo Ratliff.

Telfair was drafted by us and developed on this team and was "ours and nobody else's".

So based on your logic we shouldn't have Roy as we should not have been looking to trade Telfair.

Since we don't have Roy, what does it matter if we trade him.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Obviously you dont know how to use sarcasm to make a point...
> 
> Oh and you make total sense.
> 
> ...


Roy is already an all star. It's not like Paul is on this unreachable level than Roy can't get to, and that Roy isn't capable of reaching it.

All signs are Roy is still learning and improving. He led the 3rd youngest team in NBA history to a .500 record. I'd like to see what he can do with next years team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Actually he's better by a lot. He's also younger than Brandon Roy is by a year.
> 
> 
> ppg - Paul by 2 pts
> ...


actually no, sorry he's not better by a lot. I guess you forgot to factor in how clutch Brandon is too. Last time I checked, CP3 wasn't an All-Star in his 2nd year...but oh wait, you know who was? Oh that's right, Mr. Roy was. **** i hate this board soemtimes...never satisfied


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oh I understand, you dont want to trade for a top 5 player in the league who is younger than Roy because your man crush might be one...someday
<a href="http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/Hydrolizer/?action=view&current=BRILLIANT.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/Hydrolizer/BRILLIANT.jpg" border="0" alt="BRILLIANT! Guiness Brewmasters"></a>


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

That, and Paul isn't needed at all on this team to make the playoffs or win a championship in the not so distant future. The core that's in place is just fine.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I wouldn't. But I would trade Martell Webster for him. How about you John Nash?


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

In fact, I'd bet money on Roy winning more championships than Paul.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^uh, you just agreed with my clearly sarcastic statement

Im not saying your team doesnt have a very bright future (at least possibility of one) with Roy...But it would have a blinding bright possibility with Paul, no if ands or buts


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

No, it definitely has a future. Brighter than any other team in the NBA, no "ifs ands or buts".


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Masbee said:


> You do realize that we have Roy because we traded Randy Foye and before that we traded Telfair and Theo Ratliff.


Uh, yeah - because obviously it makes no difference whether he's actually PLAYED for the team, if we draft him I regard him instantly as a BLAZER FOR LIFE.



> Telfair was drafted by us and developed on this team and was "ours and nobody else's".


Oh sorry, did I have to add "and actually can play"? Because, you know, Drexler et. al. were actually good.



> So based on your logic we shouldn't have Roy as we should not have been looking to trade Telfair.


I don't think you're entitled even to use the word "logic".



> Since we don't have Roy, what does it matter if we trade him.


Uh... yeah. Give yourself a high-five for that one, Lewis Carroll.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

While I concede Paul is the better player, I'm not willing to just root for jerseys -- I'd stick with Roy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Whatever..RoyToy is your SN, this is an uphill battle to say the least


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

RoyToy said:


> In fact, I'd bet money on Roy winning more championships than Paul.


That may be so. It means Roy has a better supporting cast(Oden,Aldridge,Fernandez). It DOES NOT that Roy is better than CP3.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Is Vince at home crying right now in response to some made up internet trade?


I guess its a trend around here for members to post questions they find 'cute' and 'silly to which they know the answer.

Roy and Paul are great players. I would rather keep Roy because I would like him to be a part of our bright future.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

So you concede I made great points that you can't refute.

To be honest I liked my argument that Roy led the 3rd youngest team in NBA history to a .500 record, and that I'd like to see what he can do with next years team.

And just remember I never said Roy is better than Paul.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> I guess its a trend around here for members to post questions they find 'cute' and 'silly to which they know the answer.
> 
> Roy and Paul are great players. I would rather keep Roy because I would like him to be a part of our bright future.


Yeah but that's what YOU want. Just because some other Blazer fans want to take the more talented player, they shouldn't be labeled as disloyal.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> So you concede I made great points that you can't refute.


No, you have made no valid points, just blatantly homerism opinions


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

So prove them wrong. I'm all up for discussion. I don't however like being attacked by unintelligent posts by the likes of that idiot mod. If you think I'm so wrong, then tell me why.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> No, it definitely has a future. Brighter than any other team in the NBA, no "ifs ands or buts".


What are you, 8?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> So prove them wrong. I'm all up for discussion. I don't however like being attacked by unintelligent posts by the likes of that idiot mod. If you think I'm so wrong, then tell me why.



I already have. Its not my fault you cant comprehend


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> So prove them wrong. I'm all up for discussion. I don't however like being attacked by unintelligent posts by the likes of that idiot mod. If you think I'm so wrong, then tell me why.


Tell you what that already hasnt been said? That Paul has better stats? How about your idiotic "key point" of Roy being so young and leading his team to a .500 record. Great. Paul is younger, and lead his team to a much better record. Refute? No, I just took your own point, spit on it, and threw it back in your face.

You have no valid ground to stand on, and its hillarious that a handful of you think that words like "fit" can prove this in your favor.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Just because some other Blazer fans want to take the more talented player, they shouldn't be labeled as disloyal.


After all Roy has done to this team, and to the city and culture, yeah, I think it is disloyal. I would like to agree to disagree though, its clear we got different opinions, but hey, thats what message boards are all about.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> After all Roy has done to this team...


You mean play on it? I mean how could you trade him after that?!?


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

All of this is moot since CP3 is so highly regarded, New Orleans wouldn't even trade CP3 for Roy even if Portland throws in Aldridge. Roy and Oden, maybe.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> I already have. Its not my fault you cant comprehend


Sarcastic posts =/= proving me wrong.


----------



## SabasRevenge! (Apr 20, 2008)

It's not automatic, but I think I'd have to. Chris Paul is a 22yo MVP candidate...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> After all Roy has done to this team, and to the city and culture, yeah, I think it is disloyal. I would like to agree to disagree though, its clear we got different opinions, but hey, thats what message boards are all about.


I understand wanting to be loyal to a player, but it shouldnt border on insanity. Right now Im making my company money, and they love me for it, but if it ever came to the point where I was losing them money, or they could make a better profit by letting me go, then thats what they'd do. I wouldnt be mad, thats business. Basketball is a business.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Tell you what that already hasnt been said? That Paul has better stats? How about your idiotic "key point" of Roy being so young and leading his team to a .500 record. Great. Paul is younger, and lead his team to a much better record. Refute? No, I just took your own point, spit on it, and threw it back in your face.
> 
> You have no valid ground to stand on, and its hillarious that a handful of you think that words like "fit" can prove this in your favor.


Paul's 3rd year in the NBA, with a team not as young as the Blazers, and a team that was already a year ahead further in getting back to the playoffs. Hmm, no. Doesn't sound like the 3rd youngest team in NBA history.

Yes I do and I have stated them. And I've used much more words than "fit".


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

This is ridiculous. Who in their right mind would pass on Paul just because they want to stay "loyal" or because Roy is a great "fit".

I love Roy, but I love the franchise more. Paul would undoubtly help us win more championships than Roy.

If you're going to be loyal, be loyal to the franchise.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

RoyToy said:


> Yes it is an unintelligent post. Maybe if he tried to state his case it wouldn't have been. Instead he came off as an idiot.


not being able to read or get obvious sarcasm is on the reader not on the poster... it's stunning how poor some of the comprehension is here.

thank you Rawse

STOMP


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> Sarcastic posts =/= proving me wrong.


Dude what are you talking about??? You need to look up the definition of sarcasm. There was none in my comment there.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> This is ridiculous. Who in their right mind would pass on Paul just because they want to stay "loyal" or because Roy is a great "fit".
> 
> I love Roy, but I love the franchise more. Paul would undoubtly help us win more championships than Roy.
> 
> *If you're going to be loyal, be loyal to the franchise.*


Ive never done this before but...QFT


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> Paul's 3rd year in the NBA, with a team not as young as the Blazers, and a team that was already a year ahead further in getting back to the playoffs. Hmm, no. Doesn't sound like the 3rd youngest team in NBA history.
> 
> Yes I do and I have stated them. And I've used much more words than "fit".


"And a team that was already a year ahead further in getting back to the playoffs"

Yea, Im going to need you to go ahead and explain that one.

Thanks in advance. It just doesnt "fit" into the rest of your post.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Dude what are you talking about??? You need to look up the definition of sarcasm. There was none in my comment there.


I'm not talking about that specific comment.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have no idea how this thread became 6 pages...It should have had 5 posts laughing on how lopsided this would be for POR, some lame post by BallScientist and then have been locked


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

R-Star said:


> "And a team that was already a year ahead further in getting back to the playoffs"
> 
> Yea, Im going to need you to go ahead and explain that one.
> 
> Thanks in advance. It just doesnt "fit" into the rest of your post.


Because their players(Paul, West, Chandler) are older and have more experience in the NBA than the Blazers key players. Hello?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> I'm not talking about that specific comment.


What are you talking about then?


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

RoyToy said:


> Because their players(Paul, West, Chandler) are older and have more experience in the NBA than the Blazers key players. Hello?


Are you seriously blind? ****!

Who cares that they had more experience.

Would you trade Roy for LeBron?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> Because their players(Paul, West, Chandler) are older and have more experience in the NBA than the Blazers key players. Hello?


Pretty sure we already went over the fact that Paul is younger than Roy.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

R-Star said:


> What are you talking about then?


http://www.basketballforum.com/5441254-post77.html


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

B-Roy said:


> Are you seriously blind? ****!
> 
> Who cares that they had more experience.
> 
> Would you trade Roy for LeBron?


So you don't think experience has been a big part in the Blazers improvement? Travis Outlaw? Webster?

Yes, I would. The closest thing we'll see to MJ.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> Because their players(Paul, West, Chandler) are older and have more experience in the NBA than the Blazers key players. Hello?



Gee, how did I forget how much the media was hyping the Hornets at the beginning of the year. Your right..older teams always do better...like the Heat. How did I forget how much Chandler was dominating in Chicago


Now THAT is sarcasm


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

RoyToy said:


> So you don't think experience has been a big part in the Blazers improvement? Travis Outlaw? Webster?
> 
> Yes, I would. The closest thing we'll see to MJ.


The player is what ultimately matters.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Gee, how did I forget how much the media was hyping the Hornets at the beginning of the year. Your right..older teams always do better...like the Heat. How did I forget how much Chandler was dominating in Chicago
> 
> 
> Now THAT is sarcasm


The Hornets had been improving each year over the last 3 years. They were a borderline playoff team last year and that was with Peja missing basically the whole year and Paul missing over 20 games.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Oh, and David west missed 30 games last year as well.

They've been on the up and up. This year everyone just stayed healthy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^you are making no sense at all on why Roy>Paul on your team


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

R-Star compared Paul leading his team to a much better record than Roy, when the Hornets have been playoff caliber since last year. Not the best or fairest comparison.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Playoff caliber?!?! You are talking out of your ***!! Just stop while you are behind


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Won 39 games with Paul/West/Peja missing a combined 117 games. They missed the playoffs by 3 games. Hmm. I'm gonna say if they stayed healthy they would have made the playoffs, sort of like this year.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

But Paul still led them regardless of how they performed last year.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Oh I know, I never said he didn't. I'm saying Paul's team this year was better "fit"D) to make the playoffs.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

RoyToy, just let it go dude. This thread died a long time ago.

Not worth it my man.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MrJayremmie said:


> Not worth it my man.


Uh, its not that its "not worth it"...its that he is wrong


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Someone is bogarting the good ****


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^amen...he IS in Oregon


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> ^amen...he IS in Oregon


Don't you LA folks have ganja vending machines or something? I guess that isn't the good ganja though, huh?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Uh, its not that its "not worth it"...its that he is wrong


uhh, no he isn't "wrong". You cannot be wrong or right on this matter. This whole thing is an opinion. The question was would you trade Roy for Paul? he said no. Its his opinion... how can he be wrong? Do you know exactly what would happen if Paul came over to Portland? no, you don't. Its all speculation, which makes this all opinion.

Get over it dude. Just let it go. 

The fact that he thinks Roy would fit better, no matter what you think, is an OPINION, because Paul has never played with the Blazer team. So do you know exactly if he would fit better? no. You don't.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Zybot said:


> Don't you LA folks have ganja vending machines or something? I guess that isn't the good ganja though, huh?


Yeah, I need to find one of those..

In regards to the thread...this is not opinion, 2 is greater than 1 all day, everyday....unless 2 breaks his ankle :biggrin:


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> Uh, its not that its "not worth it"...its that he is wrong


Lol, dude, lol. You keep saying this yet haven't brought up any points. All you do is try and laugh at my posts, but then I come back at you and you go quiet. Like when you laughed about the Hornets being a playoff caliber team last year, then I make my case why they were, then you go quiet.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> In regards to the thread...this is not opinion


Yes, it is an opinion. 



> 2 is greater than 1 all day, everyday


That doesn't work here at all.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

RoyToy said:


> Lol, dude, lol. You keep saying this yet haven't brought up any points. All you do is try and laugh at my posts, but then I come back at you and you go quiet. Like when you laughed about the Hornets being a playoff caliber team last year, then I make my case why they were, then you go quiet.


All my points (and Keaf, R-Star, and all others who are on my side)were in the first 3 pages or so...I'm not gonna go in circles.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Its true, DaRizzle made really good points. And i can see it from his view and everyone elses, and from the people who don't want to trade Roy, as myself.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I'm talking about bringing up a point to my point, and proving me wrong, since he's so adamant I am.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...what a waste of 4hrs of my life on a never happen topic 

I was reading my post and I realized I had a typo in all of them. I meant Roy where I typed Paul and vice versa, my bad


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RoyToy said:


> So prove them wrong. I'm all up for discussion. I don't however like being attacked by unintelligent posts by the likes of that idiot mod. If you think I'm so wrong, then tell me why.


You're not being attacked. Your opinion was being ridiculed.

Calling people idiots, however, is an attack.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

No. Why, you will find out as Paul's career goes on. It is just a feeling I get.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

Too bad there isn't a 'duh' option, I fear Blazer fans are getting a bad name by the few arguing that Roy is on the same level as Paul. I see Roy as a rich man's Ginobli, but IMO Paul is easily the best PG in the league.


----------



## Goubot (Aug 16, 2006)

Sug said:


> No. Why, you will find out as Paul's career goes on. It is just a feeling I get.


This may actually be a concern down the road. Small point guards who rely a lot on jets tend to take a hit around 27, although there have been some who have retained their value into their early 30s. It's a question of whether the hit will be him falling off a cliff or whether his decline will be slow. Paul has a lot of speed, but he is a smart player and he has a good jumper, so I think he'll take the latter path. One reason for Jazz fans to feel smug is that bigger point guards with smarts and good shooting tend to retain their value until their mid-30s. 

Of course, Paul is only 22, so even if you assume he'll completely fall off the cliff at 27, he'd still have 5 years of elite point guard play, and that window seems reasonable for this team. 

-Obligatory "but of course this trade will never ever happen" line.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

#10 said:


> Too bad there isn't a 'duh' option, I fear Blazer fans are getting a bad name by the few arguing that Roy is on the same level as Paul.


+1


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

i dont know why some people are getting so angry. we have a great team with roy. it is a good possibility we would have a GREATER team with CP3. 

you see what he has done with chandler and west? LMA and Oden would destroy all with paul. period. put paul on this team and we were in the playoffs THIS year.

and i LOVE LOVE LOVE BRoy.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

CP3 > LeBron James

The guy is unbelievable.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^where were you guys earlier!!!:rant: :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> CP3 > LeBron James


i wouldn't go that far. paul is great, but dallas isn't playing ANY defense. they are making him look like MJ.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Paul has been putting up big numbers the entire season. Chris Paul is rare. 32 pts 15 ast. He absolutely abused Jason Kidd.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> CP3 > LeBron James
> 
> The guy is unbelievable.



Wait before I go crazy....*You* are saying that or you saw somebody earlier in this thread say that?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

omg...this thread is a never ending battle. SMH @ CP3>Lebron As of today no way, who knows what might happen down the road


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> He absolutely abused Jason Kidd.


kidd sucks on D. did you see the graphic TNT put up with paul's numbers against kidd vs. against devin harris?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I can't believe that I just read that entire thread, what is up with all this loyalty crap, it's a business, sure Brandon Roy is our guy currently, but it is Kevin Pritchard's job to make this team better and if a deal like this presented itself he'd have to take it. I like both players, but if Rudy is everything he is cracked up to be, Paul would make this team his own.

Now with that said, it isn't going to happen, calm down people......if you want to be mad at someone, blame John Nash, he passed on Paul because why? Well we had Mr. Telfair and didn't need another PG, we traded down and got Mr Webster and that other guy Mr Jack and we're a better team for it.......right?

Granted a Paul - Roy back court would be pretty awesome, but things have turned out pretty good so far, heck even Utah passed on Paul, but they got Willimas and they're doing okay too.

Eveything worked out in the end......but you always look to improve your team.....Kevin Pritchard has to be loyal to the team, not just the big three....come on....you make that deal now.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

could be worse, we could be atlanta. they had NO excuse not to draft paul or deron, and unlike us they got nothing in the 2006 draft for their mistake.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are Chris Paul lines in his first two playoff games:

35 pts, 10 asts, 3 rebs, 4 steals
32 pts, 17 asts, 5 rebs, 3 steals

He became the *FIRST PLAYER IN NBA HISTORY TO GET AT LEAST 30 PTS, 10 ASTS, AND 3 STEALS IN TWO STRAIGHT PLAYOFF GAMES*. Oh btw, this his first two playoff games.

You be crazy not to take Chris Paul over Brandon Roy. The way things are going, I would even be hard press to choose Lebron James over Chris Paul.


----------



## LittleAlex (Feb 14, 2008)

crowTrobot said:


> could be worse, we could be atlanta. they had NO excuse not to draft paul or deron, and unlike us they got nothing in the 2006 draft for their mistake.


How about them Bucks! Bogut has lead their team to such great success.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Balian said:


> Here are Chris Paul lines in his first two playoff games:
> 
> 35 pts, 10 asts, 3 rebs, 4 steals
> 32 pts, 17 asts, 5 rebs, 3 steals
> ...


Unless Roy averages *AT LEAST 30 PTS, 10 ASTS, AND 3 STEALS IN TWO STRAIGHT PLAYOFF GAMES* too. I mean we've never seen Roy in the playoffs so anything is possible. If Roy makes it to the playoffs in his third year like Paul this year and averages those same numbers then I think our stance as of right now (in Paul being superior) might change.

This isn't homerism or anything just pointing out that we're comparing two different players in different situations. Also the fact that this thread has hit 10 pages is ridiculous. Portland would NEVER get CP3 for just Roy (unless Danny Ainge became the GM for the hornets or Kevin McHale). So this thread is moot.

EDIT: Whoops this post made it 11 pages >_<


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul is seriously amazing. What a game. 

How can you not LOVE watching that guy play...


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

No one said they didn't love watching the guy play. Nothing is better than seeing CP3 destroy the mighty Mavs. It'd be sweet if the mavs got knocked out in the first round AGAIN. haha


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd feel bad for them.... but seriously.. i can't understand why they would trade away Harris... They'd be doin' much better vs. NO with Harris guarding Paul than Kidd...


----------

